# Ha... a quote and a good probie story.



## laina66 (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol:Firefighters may be able to handle the heat...but only EMTs can legally cut your clothes off.


So...I'm running crew chief one night and we have a new member on (who is in the process of taking her EMT training.) She decides at about...2215 shes already going to head to bed. She takes off her EMT pants (to wear her shorts to bed) and hops into bed. Unfortunately, I realize about 5 minutes later that I had yet to test the AEd (as we only got on shift @ 2200)
I pull out the cardiac bag and open the AED, at which point you hear "STAY CALM....etc" With this, my probie member comes RUNNING full speed out of the bunkroom with her pants half over her shorts and her shirt half tucked in and one shoe on (quite the sight) and screams "OMG WE HAVE A CALL IN HERE?!?!" :blink: Well.. I was trying really hard not to because well...we try to play nice with new members, but I started CRACKINg up laughing and fell over on the floor. She looks at me sort of like a puppy with her head tilted and that "huh?" look on her face. I finally manage to compose myself just enough to say "not so much. go back to bed." Needless to say, she was so scared we were going to get "another call" after that she stayed up for the next 3 hours. HAHAHAHA....

<3love new members.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 25, 2008)

laina66 said:


> Needless to say, she was so scared we were going to get "another call" after that she stayed up for the next 3 hours. HAHAHAHA....
> 
> <3love new members.




Adrenalin works sooooo much better than caffeine


----------



## laina66 (Sep 25, 2008)

*funny..*



BossyCow said:


> Adrenalin works sooooo much better than caffeine



I have a mug with a star of life on it that says "coffee...when adrenalin just isn't enough." haha.
oh boy.


----------

